# May Need Help Moving Snow Bank Ontario



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

At one of my parking lots I have only a small area to put all the snow. That area seems pretty full now and I dont know if the cars will be able to fit in the lot. The company said they would take care of it when it gets full, but I would like to be prepared and be able to do it for them. I am thinking of just moving the snow bank back and stacking it higher. Its about 100ft long by 15ft deep by 6ft high. I can post a pic. What are your guys rates for pushng it back and what are your rates for hauling it away? This is in Waterloo Ontario.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Try the Canadian Weather Thread. There are a few guys on there that may be able to help you out.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm from Ottawa and a backhoe runs for about $65-$80 an hr & a Loader $85-100 an hr 150hp tractor/blower 100-150 an hr (4hr minimum charge) thats what we charge


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

If this comes up again, I'm in toronto and don't mind floating to kitchener. I have bobcats with blowers to stack it higher or if possible blow out of the way. I charge $100/hr for it. I can also provide rolloffs with 40 yd boxes which we could heap to about 45yds. The blower can load them quite quick. Way more efficient than dumptrucks. For kitchener though, I'd need a dumpsite, I don't know the area but could likely find one. I also have backhoes or oversize skidsteer buckets for loading.

Grant Peel 
R.G.Peel Construction 
647 225 9170


----------

